# does the iPod adaptor from the MkV (center console) and B6 (glovebox) work in the B7 A4?



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

As the topic states: does the VW adaptor work in the B7 A4? The 6-disc changer in the A4 glovebox looks a lot like the VW version... can that be pulled and replaced with the VW ipod connection?
Thanks.


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

is this:








1KO 857 925A 1QB
the same as this:








8E0857925D 6PS


----------

